# Elk Mtn BC/Ski Mountaineering in March?



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm lookin' for some beta on some BC/ski mountaineering outside of CB or Aspen towards the end of march. I'm semi-familiar with the area, but haven't been BC skiing out there. I know the conditions will be hit or miss in the end of March, but my buddy and I are lookin' to do some steep descents, with some fun couloir climbs and what not. We don't have to summit, we're lookin' more for some cool lines than cool summits. We're planning on spending 3-4 days in the mountains with a basecamp. 

So any info on some locations that may have some promising, stable conditions with some cool lines around would be awesome.


----------

